
Use Google Voice with your existing number - johns
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/use-google-voice-with-your-existing.html
======
johns
I thought this was an announcement that they were supporting porting your
number from other providers, but all it really is are new features and
instructions for configuring your phone to bypass your carriers voicemail
system and use Google Voice's instead by modifying the forwarding settings for
unanswered calls. Still useful, but misleading.

